# How to Monitor who is connected to my mac



## dru (Nov 17, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone knew how to monitor who is connected to my mac, or to my home network... I have just been noticing that my internet connection has been on all night..

I have a d-link wireless router, and I guess I forgott to turn my ssid brodcast option off.. I use a password and WEP encryption for it.. but in the log for the router I noticed that there were a tone of logs of "Wireless PC connected"...

I usally have my connection to the internet set to manually connect.. so now I am just getting paradoid that someone may have gootten onto my network.. and maybe accesed my network drive.....

any-hew... if anyone knows how i can see who is connected to my network.. that would be great...


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not sure about what software there might be to see who is connected, besides, perhaps, logging into the router's prefs through your browser (e.g. 192.168.0.1 or whatever) and checking there.

Its really easy to hack WEP, even with an apple (kismac) and most likely easier with any old pc. Limit your wireless connections by manually inputting your system's MAC address into the dlink's prefs. Then you won't have to worry so much...


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

tedj said:


> Limit your wireless connections by manually inputting your system's MAC address into the dlink's prefs. Then you won't have to worry so much...



Not a bad idea but MAC spoofing is very easy.

How about logging back into your router, then
-a change the router password !!!
-b change the SSID
-c hide it
-d use WAP and not WEP !!!


to check your computer's connections, use the NETSTAT command in Terminal.


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

check if there have been new DHCP leases through the router interface. if terminal doesn't put you off run netstat, there's also a nicer looking graphical Network Utility in the Utilities Folder, but the results output is still text-based. look for any connections from an local IP address that seem out of place.


----------



## bloh (Aug 24, 2009)

hm...
in my job downloaded ActyMac DutyWatch
this tool allow watch who where when went to internet
try


----------

